# Places to go in Cornwall-suggestions please



## lemontop (Jul 19, 2006)

Me and Tommers are off to Cornwall on Friday. We're staying in a hotel in Newquay from Fri-Sun and are then planning on going camping and seeing a bit more of the area for the rest of the week but have no concrete plans yet. Any suggestions on places we should visit? Would also appreciate any recommendations of good places to camp, places to go at night etc. Thanking you.


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2006)

St Ives is well worth a visit, and St Michael's Mount by Marazion's a good day out too.

Check out my photo gallery for more!


----------



## boohoo (Jul 19, 2006)

Mousehole is lovely. There is a campsite outside of Penzance which, if I remember right, wasn't too bad. There is a beautiful place called Madron's well nearby - ancient spring and ye olde chapel. And then there is a foot path to some of the various ancient monuments in the area - get an ordinance Survey. Lamorna Cove is pretty too.

And from Penzance you can catch a boat to the Scilly Isles!


----------



## Jangla (Jul 19, 2006)

Crantock Bay, Watergate Bay, Gwithian Beach, St Ives, Porthtowan, Padstow, the list goes on and on mate


----------



## lemontop (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks v much for the advice. Really looking forward to it. I've never been to that bit of the country before so want to see as much as possible. We'll def take a visit to St Ives and try to pack in as many of the other suggestions as possible. Will get an OS map tomorrow to try to get my bearings. Any suggestions of any hostelries would go down a treat as well


----------



## madzone (Jul 20, 2006)

Get yourself down to west cornwall - newquay is shit 

It all depends on what kind of stuff you enjoy doing. Do you want a campsite with shiny clean super dooper facilities or one that's a bit more laid back? Do you have transport?

You could camp here http://www.cornwall-online.co.uk/trevedra/Welcome.html 
go for a meal here http://www.thebeachrestaurant.com/ 

and then stroll accross the road for a drink in the Old Success http://www.oldsuccess.com/success01.html


----------



## craigxcraig (Jul 20, 2006)

Coverack is a great place - very small, one or two pubs. Is right down on the Lizard Peninsula.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coverack


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Any suggestions of any hostelries would go down a treat as well


The Sloop in St Ives is a good 'un, although the place will be knee deep in grommets right now.

A friend of mine runs this excellent St Ives site:  http://www.spooky1.com/


----------



## madzone (Jul 20, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> The Sloop in St Ives is a good 'un, although the place will be knee deep in *grommets* right now.
> 
> A friend of mine runs this excellent St Ives site:  http://www.spooky1.com/




Emmets


----------



## lemontop (Jul 20, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Get yourself down to west cornwall - newquay is shit
> 
> It all depends on what kind of stuff you enjoy doing. Do you want a campsite with shiny clean super dooper facilities or one that's a bit more laid back? Do you have transport?
> 
> ...



Damn that looked great but their campsite is fully booked. Going to have to get on the phone and look around. Tommers seemed to think we'd be ok if we just turned up somewhere. To answer your questions, yes we've got a car and I don't really care about super dooper facilities. Cheap and cheerful will do.


----------



## madzone (Jul 20, 2006)

I think you'd be lucky to find somewhere you could just walk into in July tbh. 

There's other campsites in sennen I think. I'll have a look. Or it's within driving distance of St Buryan, Porthcurno, Penzance etc so you could pick any of them.

eta - Kelynack's very pretty (pronounced kill - eye - nuck)
http://www.chycor.co.uk/camping/kelynack/index.htm


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Emmets


That's it! It was a bit early for me to remember the right name so I made one up instead.

It's a good site that Spooky St Ives one.


----------



## madzone (Jul 20, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> That's it! It was a bit early for me to remember the right name so I made one up instead.
> 
> It's a good site that Spooky St Ives one.


 

Grommets is what you get in your ears.

Re:Spooky - my 7 yr old downloaded some stuff from there the other day about the feast Of St Eia to take into school. I had to talk him out of it


----------



## Fruitloop (Jul 20, 2006)

Grommits is also slang for novice surfers.


----------



## madzone (Jul 20, 2006)

Fruitloop said:
			
		

> Grommits is also slang for novice surfers.


Is it really? I didn't know that


----------



## lemontop (Jul 20, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> The Sloop in St Ives is a good 'un, although the place will be knee deep in grommets right now.
> 
> A friend of mine runs this excellent St Ives site:  http://www.spooky1.com/



Cheers for that. Love the pub reviews.


----------



## maximilian ping (Jul 20, 2006)

Fowey's noice


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Jul 20, 2006)

I remember going to a gorgeous place called Kynance Cove 
(we went to Cornwall on travelling/self-catering holidays just about every year when I was a child - parents wanted to travel round the whole coast)


----------



## lemontop (Jul 20, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> I think you'd be lucky to find somewhere you could just walk into in July tbh.
> 
> There's other campsites in sennen I think. I'll have a look. Or it's within driving distance of St Buryan, Porthcurno, Penzance etc so you could pick any of them.
> 
> ...



That looks gorgeous as well. Thanks so much for all these suggestions. I've rang a couple of campsites that should have some availablity next week. I think it's the week after when they're going to be packed. I know it's tourist season heaven but I'm a teacher so can only go away when everyone else does. I'm off to buy myself a map now to sit down and work out what order to visit all these places in


----------



## Fruitloop (Jul 20, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Is it really? I didn't know that


Indeed it is. Although it's kind of Aussie/US surfer slang, so anyone using it for real in Cornwall is probably a hopeless poser...


----------



## tommers (Jul 20, 2006)

blimey.  that's a lot of replies.  nice one.

I'm sure when I went cycling round cornwall before we didn't have any trouble getting campsites...  but I am willing to bow down to local knowledge.  

should be good!


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 20, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Emmets




grommets is Debun innit


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 20, 2006)

> grommets is Debun innit


grockles, shurely


----------



## aqua (Jul 20, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Me and Tommers are off to Cornwall on Friday. We're staying in a hotel in Newquay from Fri-Sun and are then planning on going camping and seeing a bit more of the area for the rest of the week but have no concrete plans yet. Any suggestions on places we should visit? Would also appreciate any recommendations of good places to camp, places to go at night etc. Thanking you.


www.noongallas.com


----------



## secretsquirrel (Jul 20, 2006)

Can I recommend a trip here...

http://www.trebahgarden.co.uk/

Tis stunning - great for wandering around for a few hours  

Bloody love Cornwall me. We're down for a week next month...


----------



## secretsquirrel (Jul 20, 2006)

Fuck me. I've become someone who pays to go visit gardens  

*subscribes to National Trust*

*sobs*


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm quite suprised no one has said Devon yet.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 20, 2006)

The north coast is generally great. I love the area round Boscastle, Crackington Haven and Tintagel.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jul 21, 2006)

Men - an - Tol is worth a visit if you like that sort of stuff, passed my son ethrough it as 6 week old.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 21, 2006)

Fruitloop said:
			
		

> Indeed it is. Although it's kind of Aussie/US surfer slang, so anyone using it for real in Cornwall is probably a hopeless poser...



_poseur_  it's more generally used down here by the skateboarders h'actuarsey...surfers here generally refer to themselves, young and old, as *Locals*.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 21, 2006)

Porthcurno is cool, with the Minack theatre and the telegraph musuem.

Its a lovely beach too, and just up the road is the seven sisters standing stones.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 21, 2006)

There are some really nice places between newquay and penzance.

Going from newquay->penzance

Bedruthen (sp?) steps is a well impressive cliff with an enourmous staircase going down it to a crazy beach.

Portcothan (sp?) has a nice camping place on a strawberry farm (and a nice beach too)

Treannon (sp?) bay is great and has camping a decent pub and a nice beach.  It even has a natural tidal swiming pool in the rocks.

Constantine bay is one long stretch of white sand and sand dunes.  5 minutes walk from treannon and sharing the same campsite

Harlyn bay I'm not so familiar with

And then you hit penzance.

There are busses (although infrequent) between all of them.


----------



## cesare (Jul 21, 2006)

Rosudgeon cove is lovely, although a bit of a hike across fields etc to get to. Normally deserted, it has fabulous deep rock pools and ledges for sunning on.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 25, 2006)

take a walk along the beach at Perranporth, returning for a pint in the watering hole, located on the beach, before taking the coast path to St Agnes, catching a bus back to perran to pick up your car.


----------



## Jangla (Jul 25, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> take a walk along the beach at Perranporth, returning for a pint in the watering hole, located on the beach, before taking the coast path to St Agnes, catching a bus back to perran to pick up your car.


Is that what used to be (when I lived there) the Blue Bar?  Or is that the one in Porthtowan?  Always get confused with those two.  Either way - lovely little beach side bar in one of those two places


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 25, 2006)

Blue Bar is Porthtowan.


----------



## lemontop (Jul 28, 2006)

Thank you very much for all the great ideas and suggestions. As well as Newquay we went to St Ives, Porthcurno and the Minack theatre, Mousehole, Penzance, Marazion and a million other fishing villages whose names escape me  Lovely holiday.


----------



## Mr_Nice (Aug 1, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Emmets



Correct - the word Emmets comes from the cornish word for ants


----------



## madzone (Aug 1, 2006)

Mr_Nice said:
			
		

> Correct - the word Emmets comes from the cornish word for ants


You don't say  


 

Shame we can't put a fucking great line of Nippon accross the tamar bridge then


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 1, 2006)

Mr_Nice said:
			
		

> Correct - the word Emmets comes from the cornish word for ants



no it's English colloquially _used_ by the Cornish.


----------



## oryx (Aug 1, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> take a walk along the beach at Perranporth, returning for a pint in the watering hole, located on the beach, before taking the coast path to St Agnes, catching a bus back to perran to pick up your car.


 
St Agnes is lovely (a small town with a beach & lots of decent pubs - the St Agnes Hotel also has good food).

I'd also recommend the Lost Gardens of Heligan.


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 2, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Get yourself down to west cornwall - newquay is shit..



Ain't that the truth 

<e2a: So you went there anyway, how was it? >


----------

